# Tattoo Thread



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Self explanatory. I'm going to post here about tattoos I like, my tattoos, getting tattoos, etc.

I'm getting some shit like this tattooed on the side of me 'ead soon.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

View attachment 664706


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

* *





pdx=portland oregon-where i got the tattoo
View attachment 664722

ufo. my most recent tattoo.
View attachment 664730

taurus symbol I got when I was.. 22? dad tattoo I got at 21 when he died. 
View attachment 664738

the enso was my first tattoo i got at 19 y/o. dracula i got last year. needs touching up but i dont want to do it because that spot was fucking painful
View attachment 664746

crop circle. i plan on making my left arm a cohesive alien/space themed sleeve.
View attachment 664754





tfw all your tattoos are mediocre at best and you're determined to get moar.

This next one will be better. I'm going to a different guy than the ufo guy. I was pretty disappointed how that one turned out but w/e. I can get them touched up in the future.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I like this one


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

MTG: Black Lotus





I'm thinking about getting these:

Bog Wraith









Mad Hatter


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Gmork


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Aeneas321 said:


> MTG: Black Lotus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that lotus on you? it's awesome! i like the mad hatter.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I really want some tattoos as well. Some designs that interest me:









I really want a Ganesha tattoo on my shoulder.









I also want a lion tattoo because my astrological sign is LEO.









My chinese zodiac sign is the Sheep, and a male sheep is the ram, so why not?









Now I also want the seven chakras on my back, something like this but less colorful and more symmetrical.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Low key kinda down for this one:










And this one:










And probably this one too:


----------



## Eefje (May 8, 2017)

I want a tattoo in sanskrit when I go over to Nepal - this has been going through my mind for a looooong time. I think I am just going to do it!

I want to carve a word or small sentence in my skin that resonates with my motivations in life, since this really is something I had difficulty in finding and accepting.


----------



## MadinCheshire (Jun 25, 2017)

im realy interested in hearing what this tatoo mean to you people XD ( especialy the non NT types )


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

this


----------



## Longlive (Jul 5, 2017)

Wow, it is really impressive


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

MadinCheshire said:


> im realy interested in hearing what this tatoo mean to you people XD ( especialy the non NT types )


Regarless of interpretation, that tattoo looks great. I'm unsure of my type but I see it as only an aesthetic choice, something interesting to look at, that evokes something, whatever that is, sentiment, thought...


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

MadinCheshire said:


> im realy interested in hearing what this tatoo mean to you people XD ( especialy the non NT types )


OH MY GOD! That would scare me so much if I didn't know it was a tattoo.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

MadinCheshire said:


> im realy interested in hearing what this tatoo mean to you people XD ( especialy the non NT types )


Ugh. More Lotus flowers. I hate people who get those without understanding their meaning. You ( not "you" personally) are not a Lotus flowers. Stoppit.

As for the combination of the fly? A lotus is a flower that spend most of it's life drowning under the filthy dark mud of a swamp trying to rise above it and reach the sun. Despite it's beginnings when it does rise above the filth it is pure and pristine-the mud does not stick to it.

Either this person is just being edgy or they are saying they rose out of the swamp on a flies wings...so they're garbage?

I have one of the wings of Isis. I don't have a picture of it.


----------

